# Darko catches the Sixers' eye..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers have not changed their free-agent strategy, but things may have been altered Tuesday when Orlando pulled its qualifying offer to Darko Milicic, making the 7-foot power forward an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> The Sixers have made re-signing their own unrestricted free agent, Joe Smith, their top priority, but now Milicic could provide another option, although the Sixers would not be the favorites to sign him.
> 
> ...


LINK

NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Why wouldn't you want Darko? He's better than Carmelo, Wade, and Bosh, obviously.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> LINK
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO!!!




NOT NOOOO!!!! but HELLLLLLSSSS FU#KKK NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think Darko would be that bad as a Sixer. I think he gives the team different look and he is still pretty young. He really hasn't had the option of consistent playing time since he was riding the bench in Detroit but with an opportunity I think he may do well.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

whats wrong with Darko, he can play the 4 for ya'll couldn't he?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> whats wrong with Darko, he can play the 4 for ya'll couldn't he?


I personally don't think he's that good, and definately not worth the money he's looking for.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Darco is going to Memphis. Looks like the FA speculation continues... BTW, he is getting more than $5.3 million a year, which is way too much in my opinion.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933472


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like billy king got out-dumbed on this one. I don't know what the big deal is. Darko, even if he's only this good the rest of his career, would at least give them a good backup PF. Overpaid, yes, but King's going to overpay somebody, at least this one would have something of a point.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Ras said:


> I personally don't think he's that good, and definately not worth the money he's looking for.


He's the type of player that needs to be on the right team in the right system in order for him to flourish in this league. His confidence is probably shot right now after being labeled, "the big bust".


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

considering this is the franchise that gave Sam Dumberbert and willie-ever-be-anything-other-than-a-benchwarmer Green a ridiculous contract we should expect darko to be suiting up anytime soon


----------

